# Armour vs Compounding Pharmacy



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi everyone!!

My endo suggested that I should get off of Armour and she would call in a script to a compounding pharmacy. She doesn't like Armour, because she feels that it is not consistent. Now, with that being said, I told her that I would like to get my TSH down to 1 or below. She said she was glad that I told her that and now she knows what I want. That is why she suggested doing the compound pharmacy med instead of Armour. She is a true believer of treating the patient/symptoms and not rely on the blood work all the time.

I am asking if anybody have any thoughts on compounding the med instead of taking Armour. I am currently taking 75 mcg of Armour. I have listed my blood work results below.

THANKS IN ADVANCE FOR ANY THOUGHTS/SUGGESTIONS!! 
HAPPY HOLIDAYS TO EVERYONE!! :hugs:

As of 10/30

TSH 1.75 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T-3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T-4 .94 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 9/11

TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 3.2 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 .90 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

Here are my past results:

AS OF 8/8:
TSH 2.330 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.01 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 6/13:
TSH 2.570 uIU/ml RANGE: .270-4.2
FREE T3 2.9 pg/ml RANGE: 2.3-4.3
FREE T4 1.09 ng/dl RANGE: .90-1.8

AS OF 4/13:
TSH 4.330
FREE T4 1.03 ng/dl
ANTI-TPO >1000 IU/ML


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> My endo suggested that I should get off of Armour and she would call in a script to a compounding pharmacy. She doesn't like Armour, because she feels that it is not consistent. Now, with that being said, I told her that I would like to get my TSH down to 1 or below. She said she was glad that I told her that and now she knows what I want. That is why she suggested doing the compound pharmacy med instead of Armour. She is a true believer of treating the patient/symptoms and not rely on the blood work all the time.
> 
> ...


I have never found Armour to be inconsistent. That said, you are undermedicated. You are on 1 1/4 grain. Your FT3 as of Oct. is in the basement. Most of us like it to be above the mid-range of the range given by your lab.

We are all different but just as an example, I finally stabilzed (euthyroid) on 3 1/2 grains of Armour.

You would have to go through the same titration process w/compounded as you do w/ the Armour.


----------



## eacraz (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Andros!!

Like always, your suggestions are helpful & insightful!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eacraz said:


> Thanks Andros!!
> 
> Like always, your suggestions are helpful & insightful!!


You are very welcome and I hope others give their opinions as well.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I can't imagin that a compounding pharmacy would be any more (or less?) consistent than Armour. Interesting.


----------

